# Can they eat corn on the cob?



## Happicat (Sep 22, 2012)

Sorry if this is yet another silly question, but I'm very new to pigeons. I often buy fresh 'corn on the cob' for my hens, they love it and it keeps them occupied pecking the kernels off the cob. I wondered whether the pigeons could eat this too, but wanted to check with you experts before I gave them some. Thank you!


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Happicat said:


> Sorry if this is yet another silly question, but I'm very new to pigeons. I often buy fresh 'corn on the cob' for my hens, they love it and it keeps them occupied pecking the kernels off the cob. I wondered whether the pigeons could eat this too, but wanted to check with you experts before I gave them some. Thank you!


My hens absolutely love fresh corn kernals too , but my pigeons have never shown any interest in the fresh kernals at all , they much prefer to enter the hens house and steal their grain mix and the kernals that are dried in that particular hens mix . My pigeons love lettuce & spinach tho


----------



## mr.pigey (Oct 30, 2012)

i don't know for sure, but i remember seeing someone feeding some feral pigeons corn on the cob in town. hope i helped!


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

can it be canned corn kernals?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Would have thought they would find getting the individual 'corns' off would be too much for their beaks to manage. Pigeons prefer to forage for fallen seed really.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

That makes sense John.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Some birds like fresh corn on the cob some do not.


----------



## mr.pigey (Oct 30, 2012)

you can feed them canned corn, but its healthier to feed them fresh


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes they prefer fresh seeds and as John D says they prefer forage


----------

